# Need A Wifi Modem for BSNL BB



## detonator2359 (Jun 16, 2011)

hi frnds ple help me out m lookin for a Good Wifi Modem . for My BSNL broadband 512 Kb plan . i dont have any knowledge about modems and all my previous modem was provied by BSNL itself. now its not workin so lookin for a better n good Modem with wifi in a range of 3.5k with good wifi range plese help me out frnd's ...
thank you...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

Try This or get a seperate Modem & a Router

DGN1000


----------



## evilwit (Jun 20, 2011)

get netgear wrg614..costs around 1.8k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 22, 2011)

evilwit said:


> get netgear wrg614..costs around 1.8k



Boss he needs a Modem+Router WRG614 is only Router so he will have to get a seperate Modem with it


----------



## detonator2359 (Jun 27, 2011)

need a good wifi modem can buy till 3.5 k how is netgear modem and linksys..??


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't get it from BSNL as they give a g type router in 1.6K whereas you can get n type in that range.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

detonator2359 said:


> need a good wifi modem can buy till 3.5 k how is netgear modem and linksys..??



Try to get Linksys first


----------



## detonator2359 (Jul 3, 2011)

how is DGN 2200..????


----------

